# Freedom Hall



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

On Tuesday, 07/07/09 at 0000 hrs. I sat and watched a large TV screen, with my 4 yr old grand daughter in my lap; as a plane taxi in and came to a stop outside of the airport terminal at Ft. Benning, Ga. With us were my daughter in law, my 2 yr old grandson and my mother. We could hardly contain our excitment watching this on the screen. We could hear the plane outside and knew it was real. They seem to sit there forever before the door open and the first two soldiers walked out carring the United States flag and the platoon flag. Then others followed and finally we saw him walk down the steps to touch U.S. soil. I think I must have let out all my breath at this point. MY SON IS HOME. We had to wait another hour before we could actually embrace him. My grand daughter cried so hard. 
Mother and I visited for several days. And I finally got the whole story about him hitting an IED!! Not so sure I really wanted to hear that one.. or maybe I did??


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

glad to hear that he is home!!


----------

